# JAKARTA | Regatta Residential Suites | U/C



## ncon

so do BKK  ^^


----------



## ncon

new renderings


----------



## henry tan

cool!!!!! :colgate:


----------



## ncon

Jan 30 06


----------



## F-ian

Yumm hope the make the 0 soon :colgate:


----------



## macgyver

GluTTony said:


> Yumm hope the make the 0 soon :colgate:


DOes the O in the top part is ustilized ? or just a wasted space ?


----------



## System_Halted

:sly: Strange but nice and creative for a residental project.


----------



## ncon

Latest Rendering


----------



## Mosaic

Great updates, Encon. Are they building all of 11 towers at the same time?


----------



## ncon

^^ no they divided it into 2 phase


----------



## ncon

another Rendering !


----------



## ncon

Here the VIP invitation before the public sale begin 









enjoy!


----------



## ncon

Regatta to be built in 3 phases:
phase 1: 4 towers 
phase 2: 3 towers + water park 
phase 3: 3 towers + Hotel Tower. 

8 years to complete from start to finish (2006-1014)


----------



## Alvin

*www.regattajakarta.com*


----------



## F-ian

here's the ad in Kompas (Indonesian Newspaper) Today its 2 whole pages 





The Jealous miss Liberty


----------



## Momo1435

This are some great buildings.

Go Jakarta!


----------



## macgyver

Alvin said:


>


Alvin ,
Do they change the O shaped design ?


----------



## Woolie

Mosaic said:


> Great project and design


Yea, I love these symbolic designs. Looks like this architect likes sailing or somethin'.



Mosaic said:


> JKT is really booming.


Haven't been to my city of birth in 22 years. Wonder what life's like nowadays in Jakarta.


----------



## paradyto

one of reclamation of Jakarta Bay City (?)


----------



## ncon

CAN'T wait to be finish till 2014 (quite long )


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

thx for those update


----------



## Gherkin

Brilliant projects... but they shouldn't be built on that island - It looks great already! They should build them in the CBD instead.


----------



## ncon

From the Marketing office

The phase I (4 towers of appartment) will be finished by November 30, 2008 and the whole complex within 10 years.The N shape is the hotel which will be 40 floors will be build in the final phase (phase III) and the apartments are 24 floors.


----------



## F-ian

awww pretty Short  I wan Hoping as tall as Burj al Arab


----------



## F-ian

oya forgot to tell that Reggata is the Today Banner :cheers:

www.regattajakarta.com

the Intro is Pretty cool


----------



## skyperu34

wow i can see full innovation on design !!!!! i like those renders !


----------



## ncon

I like the intro too


----------



## heartbreaker

the concept is so original


----------



## ncon

*Atkins' Jakarta 'Regatta' scheme *

22 May 2006

Saturday 20 May saw the global launch of the major new Atkins-designed Regatta scheme in Jakarta - a mixed-use development situated on the Pantai Mutiara Canal Estate on the shores of the Java Sea. To tie in with the launch, Atkins has released images of the final scheme designs. 
*The development's main feature and centrepiece is an arch-shaped five-star 320-room luxury hotel, which is surrounded by 10 residential towers providing a total of 920 apartments, on a 99,363 sq m site. *

*The hotel features a ballroom for 1,000 guests, a state of the art health, spa and well-being centre, and four restaurants including a 2,000 sq m sky lobby and dining experience located 148 metres above ground level.*

Regatta also *features an extensively landscaped 25,600 sq m water park.*

Early signs of interest in the development are promising, with Atkins' client, Badan Kerjasama Mutiara Buana, having* already sold 70 apartments off plan.*

Design director Tom Wright, who conceived the design concept for Regatta, explains, "The development follows a nautical theme, with the hotel being representative of a lighthouse or 'beacon' and the apartment towers as tall ships sailing around it, hence the name 'Regatta'. All of the buildings are orientated on the cardinal points of a compass, creating the best possible views of the waterfront for each phase of the development."

Regional director and head of the Atkins design team delivering the project, Geku George, explains more about the concept behind the hotel. "The brief from the client was to design a hotel which has a distinct character of its own when compared to the apartment buildings. We have achieved this by creating an organic curved form, which is truly iconic and will be easily recognised.* "When complete," Geku says, "Regatta will be a significant landmark when viewed from land, air and sea." *

On site, piling works are complete for the first phase of the development. The anticipated completion for this phase, which involves four of the apartment towers, is December 2007.


----------



## Imperfect Ending

Looks pretty cool  

could fool me for a Dubai project


----------



## zerokarma

Interesting project, will be neat to see how this turns out.


----------



## ncon

28 June 06


----------



## ncon

16 Dec 06 

Cranes on the site :banana: :banana: :cheers:


----------



## eng_kheffa

Pedrillo said:


> This is impressive!!


it is totaly new 

i love it


----------



## will.exe

Unique! Is the hotel actually supposed to look like an "n" or was that just a comparison?


----------



## ncon

will.exe said:


> Unique! Is the hotel actually supposed to look like an "n" or was that just a comparison?


supposed to look like an "n" :yes:


----------



## Exx

The N tower look like allien space ship :bash:


----------



## ncon

* Jan 10 2007*

aerial view


----------



## F-ian

The Website is Updated..featuring Development Progress :banana:

http://www.regattajakarta.com/

more Renderings





































Progress in *May 2007*




















More photos of Progress at the Website...:cheers:


----------



## paradyto

Wow!!!!


----------



## bola

i like the design n everything, one of the best projects in asia
but i think the location isnt too good
wouldnt the factory smog n dirt affect the environmental appeal of the area?


----------



## F-ian

^^ the Sky Looks Blue :dunno: hope not... They do make studies of the Environment...



Farean said:


> The Website is Updated..featuring Development Progress :banana:
> 
> http://www.regattajakarta.com/
> 
> more Renderings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Progress in *May 2007*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More photos of Progress at the Website...:cheers:


Huge Rendering:


----------



## paradyto

Agree with u Farean


----------



## ncon

bola said:


> i like the design n everything, one of the best projects in asia
> but i think the location isnt too good
> wouldnt the factory smog n dirt affect the environmental appeal of the area?


that is somekind of power generator 

btw thanks for updating this thread completely forgot abt it


----------



## slimer

wow! this project is awesome! very different and unique!


----------



## Blue_Sky

*SITE PLAN*

*Whole Project*


*Phase 1*


*Phase 2*


*Phase 3*


----------



## Insane alex

Awesome tower!


----------



## choyak

I wish that the n shaped hotel would be phase 1. The hotel is just wicked cool. The design is a masterpiece, I love it. The other apartment towers are just so-so


----------



## r4d1ty4

update !!

http://www.regattajakarta.com/devprogress_2007-07.htm


----------



## Greg

Amazing development


----------



## F-ian

old photo (June 2007)










The Dubai Tower is already Topping off and the other 3 are following...

the topping of Ceremony (although you can't see anything except an awesome rendering)










the Time line


----------



## Exx

^^
wow


----------



## Jero

Beautiful project. This is really my faforite project in Jakarta. I wish I could live there..


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

keren ...keren!


----------



## Gaeus

OOH! Gateway to Hyperspace Travel anyone?


----------



## BauIng

Update

by *valian*


----------



## paw25694

cool! danke


----------



## jaystar

bau ing studierst du in erfurt?
keren banget regatta...


----------



## BauIng

paw25694 said:


> cool! danke


bitte ^^



jaystar said:


> bau ing studierst du in erfurt?


ganz genau


----------



## Audiomuse

Wow! It is so amazing [the curved building]!!


----------

